# (May be) A new PR from a few days ago



## SMDave (Dec 18, 2015)

Hit the local pond from my last two reports for about half an hour this past Tuesday, Dec 15th. Caught one really nice fish around 2.5 lbs., then ended the short outing with landing an absolute toad! May be my new PR, although I can't be sure since I don't weigh my fish. Wasn't the longest fish I've ever landed, but certainly was a fat mama! Notice both fish look like they're about to burst! Especially if you look around the pelvic fins. It is unquestionably my heaviest bass recently however!

*Time:* ~ 4:15-4:45 PM EST
*Conditions:* Clear skies
*Air Temp:* 50℉ w/ some wind
*Water Temp*: Unknown. 
*Water Depth*: The entire pond is super shallow; these fish were hooked in no more than 3-4' FOW
*Lure*: Both were caught slow-rolling the Strike King Pro-Model Series 4S (the model with Trokar trebles as stock hooks) sqb crankbait in Yellow Perch. 
*Rod//Reel*: 7' M/XF Field & Stream Tec-Spec Black Casting Rod // BPS Extreme Baitcasting reel (6.2:1)
*Line*: 12lb. Seaguar Inviz-x Fluorocarbon
*Number of fish*: 2 x Largemouth Bass

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Brine (Dec 19, 2015)

Suh Wheat! 

Congrats!


----------



## fish devil (Jan 31, 2016)

:twisted: Great report. Solid Jersey toad you got there.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 12, 2016)

Excellent SMDave. South Jersey has had some slobs being caught in the last few Months, looks like its going to a superb season.


----------

